# Water tests with less water and less chemicals?



## chesspupil (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking to make my test kit stretch about two to three times (OR MORE!) further and I think I have a solution:

With a pipette I should be able to obtain very precise water volumes and since the color card for test measuring is based on the water being viewed through the 5ml cylinder I can measure my reduced water quantities into the 5ml cylinder based on what water ratios to drops of chemical are needed

So I am curious if anyone has any experience with using smaller quantities of chemicals in this manner.

For example: 

*PH test* 

Test wants 3 drops for 5 ml of water

Which means the quantity of water for 1 drop would be: 1.66 ml

With a pipette I measure out that amount into the cylinder that is normally used and add one drop.

*Ammonia test*

Test wants 8 drops of parts one and two to 5 ml

for two drops of each need 1.25ml 

I have tried cutting the 5 ml down in half and the drops in half and tested my results side by side and I think I end up with the same results as the full 5ml tests.

Anyway if you have a source for pipettes accurate to .01ml that would be helpful.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

This may be a case of penny wise pound foolish. Yes, you can probably stretch your test kits further this way, but have you had problems with your test kits running out on you? If it amuses you to do it this way, that's fine, and probably accurate enough if there's enough to compare, but for most people the cost savings isn't worth the additional work. (I don't think I've ever run out of any test material except ph. More often something leaks or gets granular or old.)


----------



## friz (Mar 12, 2011)

chesspupil said:


> I am looking to make my test kit stretch about two to three times (OR MORE!) further and I think I have a solution:
> 
> With a pipette I should be able to obtain very precise water volumes and since the color card for test measuring is based on the water being viewed through the 5ml cylinder I can measure my reduced water quantities into the 5ml cylinder based on what water ratios to drops of chemical are needed
> 
> ...


I do this, but just eyeball the amounts. I dont think the water amounts are that critical. For instance the ammonia test you do when you think the tank has lost its cycle or starting a new tank. Does the test really need to be accurate to .25 PPM for most purposes. Same with nitrites. I'm genearlly looking to see if these compounds are present without much concern for concentration.


----------

